# Wasser steht an einer bestimmten Stelle auf dem Weg - Lösung?



## CityCobra (23. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe ein kleines Problem in meinem neuen Garten -
Es geht darum, dass sich bei Regen immer Wasserpfützen an einer bestimmten Stelle auf dem Weg sammeln und nicht richtig abfließen kann.
Wahrscheinlich aus mangelnden Gefälle oder sowas in der Art.
Hat von Euch evtl. Jemand einen guten Tipp wie man dieses Problem am einfachsten lösen kann, ohne gleich das ganze Pflaster wieder entfernen zu müssen?
Ich hatte evtl. schon daran gedacht zwischen den beiden Findlingen unauffällig ein Loch zu bohren als Wasserablauf.
Da ich aber noch "Garantie" auf den Garten habe, und mich meinem Galabauer heute ein paar Bilder gemailt habe, mit der Bitte um einen Lösungsvorschlag, warte ich nun erstmal seine Antwort ab.
Nur eins steht fest - Auf Dauer kann das so nicht bleiben und würde mich auch etwas stören.

Mit sonnigen Grüßen,
Marc


----------



## JoergK (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasser steht an einer bestimmten Stelle auf dem Weg - Lösung?*

Hi Marc,

Die Zwischenräume scheinen nicht mit Sand verfugt, sondern vermörtelt, oder ?
Sieht zwar wirklich richtig schick und sauber aus, 
aber das ist halt der Nachteil von komplett versiegelten Flächen. 

Hier wäre für mich schlicht die Gefälleausführung fehlerhaft und ein Mängelgrund. 

Wenn dem Gartenbauer nix besseres einfällt würde ich zur Not an mehreren Stellen senkrecht in den Fugen ca. 10er Löcher bohren, bis in oder durch den Unterbau und diese mit Rheinsand verfüllen.

Da läuft dann schon einiges ab.

Hoffentlich klappt's ohne riesen Aufwand 

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Koitreu (15. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Wasser steht an einer bestimmten Stelle auf dem Weg - Lösung?*

Mahlzeit. So wie ich das sehe steht das Wasser mehr im hinteren teil des Weges also Richtung Beet mit den __ Hortensien.An dem rechtem Stein der der vor den Hortensien liegt würde ich die Fuge zu den roten Steinen rausnehmen dann könnte das Wasser wenigstens auf das Beet laufen. Eine andere Lösung kann ich hier leider nicht sehn.Da ich den Untergrund nicht kenne würde ich auch davon abraten Löcher in die Fugen zu Bohren da es durchaus im Winnter zu Staunässe unter den Steinen kommen kann und der Frost Dir deine Fugen zerstört oder sogar die Steine hochdrücken kann. Gruß Karsten


----------



## robsig12 (15. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Wasser steht an einer bestimmten Stelle auf dem Weg - Lösung?*

Als schnelle Lösung würde ich ein Loch zwischen den beiden grossen Steinen bohren. In die Fugen auf keinen Fall, da wie oben beschrieben Schäden im nächsten Winter vorprogrammiert sind.

Aber wie Du schon geschrieben hast. Der Galabauer hat Geld für die Arbeit bekommen, und muss dafür auch haften. Würde nichts verändern, sondern den Galabauer diese Änderungen überlassen.


----------



## CityCobra (10. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Wasser steht an einer bestimmten Stelle auf dem Weg - Lösung?*

Update:

Heute Morgen erhielt ich ganz unerwartet einen Anruf von meinem Galabauer mit der Info das er kommen wollte um das Problem mit der Stelle an der sich ständig bei Regend das Wasser sammelte zu beheben.
Leider erschien der Chef mit einem seiner Angestellten erst als ich schon in der Firma war.
Allerdings erhielt ich etwas später einen Anruf von meiner "Regierung" mit einem Lagebericht - 

Vor den beiden großen Findlingen wurde eine Reihe des Pflasters entfernt und durch Kies ersetzt.
Da ich mir das optisch zu diesem Zeitpunkt nicht so richtig vorstellen konnte, war ich schon den ganzen Tag nervös und war neugierig wie es denn nun aktuell aussieht.
Vor ca. 30 Minuten habe ich ein paar Bilder von der Stelle geschossen:
Ich glaube ich muss mich erstmal an den neuen Anblick gewöhnen, und bin gespannt ob das Problem mit dem Wasser nun beseitigt ist.
Findet Ihr die Umsetzung/Lösung so akzeptabel, oder ist da was nicht OK?
Optisch passt der Kies vor den Findlingen zumindest zu dem in meinen anderen Beeten. 

Mit sonnigen Grüßen,
Marc


----------



## robsig12 (10. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Wasser steht an einer bestimmten Stelle auf dem Weg - Lösung?*

Naja, sieht für mich optisch nicht so toll aus!

War wohl die schnellste und vor allem billigste Lösung für den Galabauer.

Hat mir davor besser gefallen, bis auf die Pfütze.


----------



## Wuzzel (10. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Wasser steht an einer bestimmten Stelle auf dem Weg - Lösung?*

Für mich wars vorher auch schöner, aber wo soll das Wasser da auch hin ? 
Die Frage ist ja was ist vorher bestellt gewesen. Was war vereinbart. 
Technisch perfekt und optisch wie vorher könnte man das nur mit einem Ablauf unter den beiden Findlingen lösen. Also Findlinge mit nem zentimeter anlupfen und Gulli drunter bauen. Ob das bei einem eher untergeordneten Weg wirklich notwendig ist sei mal dahin gestellt. Es ist ja ein Gartenweg und nicht die Autobahn  
Denn der Kiesstreifen soll ja so etwas wie einen Ablauf darstellen. 

Ich könnte aber auch mit der Kies Lösung leben. Kann man nicht einfach die Findlinge etwas unterfüttern und darunter das Wasser versickern lassen ? 
Die Frage ist ja auch ob das jetzt bei Regen wirklich hilft und wie lang denn die Pfütze bei Regen stehen bleibt. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## CoolNiro (10. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Wasser steht an einer bestimmten Stelle auf dem Weg - Lösung?*

Aus Pflasterersicht ist das schlichtweg lächerlich,
dem GaLa Bauer würd ich was pfeifen 

Besser wäre das komplette Dreieck neu zu pflastern
und wasserdurchlässig zu verfugen, z.B. mit Pavifix
Drain-Mörtel.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## koifischfan (10. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Wasser steht an einer bestimmten Stelle auf dem Weg - Lösung?*

In welche Richtung ist eigentlich das Gefälle verlegt?



> Kann man nicht einfach die Findlinge etwas unterfüttern und darunter das Wasser versickern lassen ?


So etwas war auch gleich meine erste Idee. Die Steine entfernen, darunter Kies, und dahinter bis zur nächsten Hecke/Pflanze eine kleine Grube, ca, 20 cm tief, ausheben und ebenfalls mit Kies auffüllen.
So etwas hat du vielleicht schon einmal als Sickerloch unter einer Dachrinne gesehen.


----------



## CityCobra (10. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Wasser steht an einer bestimmten Stelle auf dem Weg - Lösung?*



koifischfan schrieb:


> In welche Richtung ist eigentlich das Gefälle verlegt?


Das Gefälle verläuft zur linken Seite hin, den Weg entlang Richtung Garage.
Ist aber auf den obigen Bildern nicht zu sehen.
In meinem User-Album müssten aber Bilder davon zu sehen sein.

Jetzt ist es leider zu spät um etwas rückgängig zu machen, das Pflaster ist raus.
Ich überlege schon ob man den Kiesstreifen nicht etwas kaschieren könnte oder so etwas in der Art. 
Als ich die Stelle zum ersten Mal gesehen hatte, kam mir auch kurzzeitig der Gedanke das mir der vorherige optische Zustand besser gefallen hat, aber evtl. gewöhnt man sich daran.
Ich könnte Beschwerde einlegen, habe aber keine Lust auf weiteren Stress.
Nicht das es am Ende noch "verschlimmbessert" wird. 
Hätte ich vorher gewusst was dabei raus kommt, wäre mir eine gelegentlich Wasserpfütze evtl. lieber gewesen.
Zumindest Wuzzel könnte ja mit der aktuellen Lösung leben, dass beruhigt mich etwas.
Komplett neu Pflastern wird wohl nicht in Frage kommen.
Ich glaube ich muss erstmal eine Nacht drüber schlafen...
Aber vielen Dank schon mal an dieser Stelle für Eure Meinungen und Tipps!


----------



## RKurzhals (10. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Wasser steht an einer bestimmten Stelle auf dem Weg - Lösung?*

Hi Marc,
das ist wirklich nicht nett vom GaLa-Bauer, was er da gesetzt hat...
Die Vorredner haben schon einiges zum Thema geschrieben, wie man die Pflasterverlegung besser machen könnte. Praktisch hilft Dir das leider recht wenig. Die Option mit dem Kiesstreifen ist o. k., wenn sie Dir gefällt. Eine Drainage uner dem Sandstein muss man auch sauber halten (Blätter etc.), damit das Wasser dahinter laufen kann.
Das Pflaster herausreißen, und neu verlegen? Das würde ich nur über Garantie machen, wenn ich den GaLa-Bauer nicht mehr brauche, der nicht hintenheraus über mich reden kann (wohl mehr ein Problem auf dem "Dorf"), und ich die Folgeaktion überwachen/kontrollieren kann.


----------



## Wuzzel (10. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Wasser steht an einer bestimmten Stelle auf dem Weg - Lösung?*



CityCobra schrieb:


> Zumindest Wuzzel könnte ja mit der aktuellen Lösung leben, dass beruhigt mich etwas.



Komm vorbei und schau Dir den aktuellen Zustand meiner Gartenwege Terrassen und der Einfahrt an. Dann wirste allerdings nicht mehr beruhigt sein 

Wuzzel


----------



## CoolNiro (10. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Wasser steht an einer bestimmten Stelle auf dem Weg - Lösung?*

Ist echt lustig, hier gehts um ca. 30 Steine raus,
neu setzen und verfugen, ca. 30 Minuten Arbeit.
Den Mörtel mußt Du nicht mal anmischen, einfach
in die Fugen kehren. Er reagiert mit Sauerstoff
und härtet aus.


----------



## CityCobra (10. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Wasser steht an einer bestimmten Stelle auf dem Weg - Lösung?*



CoolNiro schrieb:


> Ist echt lustig, hier gehts um ca. 30 Steine raus,
> neu setzen und verfugen, ca. 30 Minuten Arbeit.


OK, wann kommst Du vorbei?


----------



## CoolNiro (10. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Wasser steht an einer bestimmten Stelle auf dem Weg - Lösung?*

Ich kann Dir einen Plan zeichnen,
wie man aus einem Liegestuhl auf-
steht (Profilbild) und dann 30 Steine
in Split setzt mit einer Wasserwaage
und anschließend mit Drain-Mörtel
verfugt


----------



## CityCobra (10. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Wasser steht an einer bestimmten Stelle auf dem Weg - Lösung?*



CoolNiro schrieb:


> Ich kann Dir einen Plan zeichnen,
> wie man aus einem Liegestuhl auf-
> steht (Profilbild)


Das Bild entstand im letzten Jahr auf Gran Canaria, zur Zeit habe ich eine 7-Tage-Woche und da fehlt mir die Zeit für solche Maßnahmen. 
Urlaub steht in weiter Ferne...

Aber um nochmal auf den Mörtel zu sprechen zu kommen -
Ich frage mich warm der Galabauer den kompletten Weg mit so einem kunstoffartigen Zeugs verfugt hat, welches das Wasser nicht versickern lässt.
Irgendwas muss er sich doch dabei gedacht haben, oder für was ist so ein Spezial-Material gut?


----------



## CoolNiro (10. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Wasser steht an einer bestimmten Stelle auf dem Weg - Lösung?*



> Das Bild entstand im letzten Jahr auf Gran Canaria, zur Zeit habe ich eine 7-Tage-Woche und da fehlt mir die Zeit für solche Maßnahmen.
> Urlaub steht in weiter Ferne...



Das tut mir leid, hoffe Du nimmst mir den
"Liegestuhlgag" nicht zu übel 



> Aber um nochmal auf den Mörtel zu sprechen zu kommen -
> Ich frage mich warm der Galabauer den kompletten Weg mit so einem kunstoffartigen Zeugs verfugt hat, welches das Wasser nicht versickern lässt.
> Irgendwas muss er sich doch dabei gedacht haben, oder für was ist so ein Spezial-Material gut?



Das frage ich mich schon die ganze Zeit. Was hat er den beim Unterbau
gemacht?

Eigentlich nicht mehr zeitgemäß solche Wege zu versiegeln.
Bei uns in Bayern darf man das zum Teil gar nicht mehr, bei
Einfahrten zum Beispiel.  Wenn der Weg schon so verfugt wird
hätte Dein Gala-Mann sich zumindest überlegen sollen wo
das Wasser hinlaufen soll. 

Wie gesagt, wenn Du Dich nicht mit im anlegen willst.
Das Dreieck mit den ca. 30 Steinen raus. 5cm Split
drunter und Steine neu setzen. Dann wasserdurchlässig
ausfugen. Wenns jetzt nicht so weit weg wäre würde
ich´s Dir machen - ehrlich 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## CityCobra (10. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Wasser steht an einer bestimmten Stelle auf dem Weg - Lösung?*



CoolNiro schrieb:


> Das frage ich mich schon die ganze Zeit. Was hat er den beim Unterbau
> gemacht?


Schau mal hier, evtl. hilft Dir das weiter bei der Frage:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/32

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/35


----------



## CoolNiro (10. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Wasser steht an einer bestimmten Stelle auf dem Weg - Lösung?*

Ja, das hilft. Alles "in den Sand gesetzt", 
somit muß er natürlich stark verfugen, damit
alles hält. 

Wurde der Untergrund der Wege verdichtet (gerüttelt) ?

Gruß
Andy


----------



## CityCobra (10. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Wasser steht an einer bestimmten Stelle auf dem Weg - Lösung?*



CoolNiro schrieb:


> Wurde der Untergrund der Wege verdichtet (gerüttelt) ?


Ja, mit einer Rüttelmaschine oder wie so ein Teil heißt.
Ich war ja täglich aktiv dabei beim Geschehen.


----------



## CoolNiro (10. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Wasser steht an einer bestimmten Stelle auf dem Weg - Lösung?*

Das ist gut, da hätte ich die Steine in Split statt
in Sand verlegt. Das hält besser und man kann dann
wasserdurchlässig verfugen.

Jetz ist es aber nun mal so wie es ist und schön
aussehn tuts ja 

Das "Dreieck" neu zu verlegen, damit das Wasser
durch die Fugen kann würde ich mir echt überlegen,
der Kiesstreifen sieht nicht schön aus und Du hast
immer wieder Steine auf dem Weg.

Ansonsten würde ich auf jeden Fall die 2 Findlinge
über den Kiesstreifen ziehn.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## CityCobra (10. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Wasser steht an einer bestimmten Stelle auf dem Weg - Lösung?*



CoolNiro schrieb:


> Ansonsten würde ich auf jeden Fall die 2 Findlinge
> über den Kiesstreifen ziehn.


Ich glaube das könnte ein Problem geben wenn ich mir nur mal dieses Bild ansehe: 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/53784&d=1252606252

An den Seiten ist ja kaum noch Luft/Freiraum um die Steine ein Stück nach vorne zu ziehen.
Oder verstehe ich da was falsch? 
Optisch könnte es wohl tatsächlich besser aussehen wenn die Findlinge ein Stück nach Innen ragen, und nicht mehr so bündig in einer Linie sitzen.
Die eingebauten Findlinge an der Terrasse sind auch so angeordnet.


----------



## CoolNiro (11. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Wasser steht an einer bestimmten Stelle auf dem Weg - Lösung?*

An der seite ist halt die Fugenmasse,
aber die brauchen weder die Findlinge
noch irgendein Mensch


----------



## simon (11. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Wasser steht an einer bestimmten Stelle auf dem Weg - Lösung?*

hallo city cobra
der andy hat schon recht,das ist die einfachste und billigste variante seinen pfusch zu geradezurücken.
1.muss ein fachmann wissen wo und wie er einen weg entwässert
2.hast du ja nen ganzen gepflasterten weg bezahlt
3.sieht das jetzt mega******** aus(sorry bin halt so ehrlich)

ich würde darauff bestehen das diese ecke wieder aufgenommen wird,ein wasserdurchlässiger unterbau+verfugung eingebracht wird.
du hast immerhin einen fachmann beschäftigt und keinen stümper
gruss simon
p.s. das sind max 4 stunden arbeit,das sollte jeder handwerker für einen zufriedenen kunden opfern können


----------



## CityCobra (11. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Wasser steht an einer bestimmten Stelle auf dem Weg - Lösung?*

Servus!

Als ich meinen Eltern die Bilder vom aktuellen Zustand der Stelle gezeigt habe, machte mein Vater folgende Vorschläge zur optischen Verbesserung:

1. Ein paar kleinere Steine auf das Kiesbeet verteilen

2. Ein Blumenkasten aufs Kiesbeet 

3. Gräser etc. in das Kiesbeet pflanzen

Ich hatte auch schon überlegt das Kies wieder zum größten Teil zu entfernen, die offene Stelle mit den passenden Steinen zu füllen, 
allerdings dann mit porösen Mörtel etc., und direkt vor den beiden Findlingen evtl. einen schmalen Kies-Streifen zu lassen.
Das dürfte wohl genügen damit das Wasser ablaufen kann.
Hat jemand eine Ahnung wie genau diese Pflastersteine heißen, auch wegen der passenden Farbe?

Die beiden Findlinge möchte ich ungern versetzen, dies dürfte auch schwierig werden, da sich der Platz in Richtung Kiesbeet verjüngt, 
und selbst wen ich seitlich die Fugenmasse entferne, glaube ich nicht das beide Findlinge nebeneinander noch Platz finden.

Wenn ich vorher gewusst hätte wie der Galabauer das Problem beseitigt, hätte ich auf die Problemlösung dankend verzichtet.
Ich hatte einfach darauf vertraut das ein Fachmann eine gute Lösung dafür parat hat, oder den Kunden vorab über die geplanten Änderungen informiert was genau verändert werden soll.
Sicherlich könnte ich darauf bestehen das die aktuelle Lösung nicht gerade die Beste ist und es elegantere Maßnahmen gibt die weniger stark ins Auge fallen, aber ich habe keine Lust auf evtl. Stress mit dem Galabauer.
Dann lasse ich mir lieber selber eine Lösung einfallen.


Mit besten Grüßen,
Marc


----------



## RKurzhals (12. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Wasser steht an einer bestimmten Stelle auf dem Weg - Lösung?*

Hi Marc,
ich ahne, dass das Setzen einer Reihe in 0-2er Sand eine nicht ganz ausreichende Drainage sein wird... :?
Deine Steine sehen mir nach Betonpflaster aus (wegen der Maßgenauigkeit anhand des Fugenbildes), das "gekollert" wurde. 
Wenn wie, vorab angedeutet, der Mörtel nur eingefegt wurde, dann mach doch mal Druck beim GaLa-Bauer! Schließlich hast Du einen Pflasterweg bestellt, und keinen Kiesweg! Das wäre eine gute Lösung, wenn ein paar mehr Reihen in Sand gesetzt werden, und mit Sand verfugt werden (auf diese Weise läßt sich auch das Gefälle korrigieren, was auf Dauer nötig ist).
Mein Tipp:
verlange vom GaLa-Bauer einen Pflasterweg, und kein Kies-Provisorium. Der GaLa-Bauer kann die Steine wiederverwenden, wenn er sie nicht in Mörtel gesetzt hat, und frostsicher verfugt hat (letzteres ist schweineteuer, und würde ich mir schriftlich geben lassen). 
Wenn der GaLa-Bauer behauptet, komplett in Mörtel gearbeitet zu haben, dann lass Dir das schriftlich geben (aktuell hast Du eine berechtigte Mängelrüge, die nach eineim halben Jahr erlischt).
Auf diese Weise hast Du einen Aufhänger für verdeckte Mängel wie das unzureichende/falsche Gefälle.


----------



## Pammler (13. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Wasser steht an einer bestimmten Stelle auf dem Weg - Lösung?*

Hi Marc,

ich wurde mir vom Galabauer die ausgebauten Steine wieder holen (oder vorbeibringen lassen), dort bis auf das Erdreich ausbuddeln, kies einfüllen und ausgleichen, die steine draufstezen, so wie es mal war und mit groben Steinsand verfüllen. Dann versickert das Wasser (wenn vielleicht auch etwas langsamer als bei der Kieslösung), aber es sieht wieder fast so gut aus wie vorher. Mußt halt die stelle dann immer mal jäten.


----------



## RKurzhals (15. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Wasser steht an einer bestimmten Stelle auf dem Weg - Lösung?*

Hi Marc,
erst mal sorry für mein wenig verständliches post.... .
Torsten schreibt da schon besser...
Mein Tipp war:
Du hakst beim GaLa nach, in etwa so: :evil :evil :evil.
Reaktion1:
GaLa-Bauer korrigiert den kompletten Teil, und behebt das falsche Gefälle. Dabei ist es egal, ob er vermörtelt oder nicht.
Reaktion2:
GaLa ist stur. Jetzt sei so böse wie oben und verlange Steine für die fehlende Reihe zurück. Kündige schriftliche Bedenkenmeldung an wegen: unzureichende Drainage, mögliche Staunässe und Frostsicherheit.
Damit weist Du auf einen verdeckten Mangel hin. Passiert in den nächsten Jahren irgendetwas mit dem Pflaster, dann ist mit so einem Schreiben der GaLa in der Beweispflicht. Ich nehme an, dass der GaLa sehr verärgert irgend wie einlenken möchte. Wenn Du ihn noch für andere Projekte brauchst, dann mach' Reaktion2 etwas höflicher.


----------



## Wuzzel (15. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Wasser steht an einer bestimmten Stelle auf dem Weg - Lösung?*

Man sollte fast glauben das wär der einzige GalaBauer auf der Welt. 
Also hier gibts dutzende die um nen Auftrag froh sind. 
Klären was zu klären ist - freundlich aber bestimmt. 
Aber warum muss man den mit Samthandschuhen anfassen ? 

Wuzzel


----------



## CityCobra (16. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Wasser steht an einer bestimmten Stelle auf dem Weg - Lösung?*



Wuzzel schrieb:


> Man sollte fast glauben das wär der einzige GalaBauer auf der Welt.
> Also hier gibts dutzende die um nen Auftrag froh sind.


Sicher gibt es die, aber die arbeiten auch nicht umsonst. 
Und warum soll ich einen anderen Galabauer beschäftigen, für eine bereits durchgeführte und von mir bezahlte aber mangelhafte Arbeit?

Kontakt wurde bereits hergestellt, und ich werde es mal mit dem Tipp von Torsten versuchen -
Die fehlenden Steine bekomme ich in ein paar Tagen vom Galabauer.
Leider sind die Originalen schon entsorgt, dass bedeutet ich müsste mindestens zwei Nachbearbeiten, und zwar die an den Seiten.
Bekommt man die mit einem Trennjäger geschnitten? 
(Werde das selber erledigen)
In die Fugen kommt dann Split etc., und ich hoffe das später das Wasser durch die damit verfüllten Fugen versickern kann. 
Sollte diese Maßnahme nach Fertigstellung optisch nicht so wirken wie ich hoffe, oder keine zufriedenstellende Wirkung zeigen, muss sich der Galabauer etwas einfallen lassen.

Mit besten Grüßen,
Marc


----------



## laolamia (16. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Wasser steht an einer bestimmten Stelle auf dem Weg - Lösung?*

moin!

also wenn man bezahlt hat ist es aergerlich, wenn man(n) den fehler selber baut ist die loesung in ordnung 
zur not pflanzen rein?!

gruss lao


----------



## Pammler (20. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Wasser steht an einer bestimmten Stelle auf dem Weg - Lösung?*



CityCobra schrieb:


> Bekommt man die mit einem Trennjäger geschnitten?



Ich habe Sie mit ner segmentierten Diamantscheibe in der Flex geschnitten. Wichtig ist fest einspannen!


----------



## CityCobra (28. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Wasser steht an einer bestimmten Stelle auf dem Weg - Lösung?*

Update:

Die fehlenden Steine habe ich inzwischen bekommen.
Es waren sogar mehr als ursprünglich entnommen wurden, somit habe ich eine stille Reserve wenn wir uns mal verschneiden oder so. 

Bis jetzt hatte ich aber noch keine Zeit mich mit dem "Projekt" zu beschäftigen, 
und habe mir aktuell folgendes einfallen lassen um das Kies-Beet etwas zu entschärfen und optisch ansprechender zu gestalten:

Auf dem Bild 1 ist der Streifen in seinem Ursprungszustand zu sehen.
Auf Bild 2 wurde er mit einem Ziergras bepflanzt, und auf den Bildern 3 u. 4 habe ich noch ein paar kleine Findlinge mit ins Beet gesetzt.


----------



## Testpilot (28. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Wasser steht an einer bestimmten Stelle auf dem Weg - Lösung?*

Hi Marc,

also ich finde das garnicht so schlimm


----------

